# If Zimmerman is found guilty of murder/manslaughter/etc. what do you think it will...



## ardx1 (Nov 29, 2012)

If Zimmerman is found guilty of murder/manslaughter/etc., what do you think this will do/not do, to CCW permit holders in the USA?
I realize this is a very open-ended question, just curious what you all think.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

ardx1 said:


> If Zimmerman is found guilty of murder/manslaughter/etc., what do you think this will do/not do, to CCW permit holders in the USA?
> I realize this is a very open-ended question, just curious what you all think.


Absolutely nothing will change.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Absolutely nothing will change.


I agree. I think more will change if he is found not-guilty.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Nothing. Why would you think things would change?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree.Now,if he walks,I can see all hell breaking loose.You know the race issue is going to be rammed down our throats again,probably with Jackson and Sharpton leading the charge,and the cry for a change in law will come about.

The way I see it,your son screwed up on a collossal scale,he paid for it,deal with it.If you want something righteous to come out of this,don't misplace blame and use this to teach others of how not to behave.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

He would have already been in trouble in TN, he brought a gun to a fist fight that he could have provoked by following Martin. No matter what happened afterward he probably would have been found guilty of manslaughter here. Our stand your ground is only unquestionable in your own home or car, after that it can be very iffy. If he walks it won't affect Self Defense laws per se but it could bring about some radical changes in other states' Stand Your Ground laws. As far as who did what, I wasn't there and the victim can't speak for himself. due to these circumstances Zimmerman is never going to be completely clear of a stain of guilt even if it isn't warranted.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Verdict is in.....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not guilty....


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

wjh2657 said:


> He would have already been in trouble in TN, he brought a gun to a fist fight that he could have provoked by following Martin. No matter what happened afterward he probably would have been found guilty of manslaughter here. Our stand your ground is only unquestionable in your own home or car, after that it can be very iffy. If he walks it won't affect Self Defense laws per se but it could bring about some radical changes in other states' Stand Your Ground laws. As far as who did what, I wasn't there and the victim can't speak for himself. due to these circumstances Zimmerman is never going to be completely clear of a stain of guilt even if it isn't warranted.


Unfortunately you and others are stuck with a piss poor SYG law that I don't understand.I have a right to be in a Publix or Applebys just as my home and car,if some dip is going to put my life in jeopardy I will respond.Who the F do these politicians think they are,it isn't the cop's job to protect you,the politician isn't liable for your safety,and nobody provides your family with the money or bodies for personal bodyguards that they have at our expense.F them,they work for us and accountability needs to start being thrown on them.

"he brought a gun to a fist fight that he could have provoked by following Martin"

Martin provoked the fight telling Zimmerman he now has a problem when they met and was heard as he was on the phone with his girlfriend,then attacked him.I don't understand the gun and hand thing,does that mean hands aren't lethal in your state?If so,your legislators are brain dead because I can kill you or make you a paraplegic as fast or faster than a bullet to the chest.This case is also proof because another surefire way to kill someone is slam their head into a hard surface,crush someone's skull and it's a pretty good chance they're pushing up daisies.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

#1. The case had nothing to do with stand your ground laws.
#2. Martin used a deadly weapon against Zimmerman.
#3. The criteria for the use of deadly force were met.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since it came out at trial that neither the State of Florida nor the City of Stanford have any restriction against a member of a neighborhood watch being armed, and since it came out at trial that the police dispatcher's advice to Zimmerman—not to follow Martin—was not legally binding upon Zimmerman, then I must perforce reverse my original opinion and agree that Zimmerman was properly found to be not guilty.

At the same time, I must point out that Martin had a definite right to be where he was, since he was a guest of someone who lived in the gated community in question.
Further, I believe that Zimmerman improperly targeted Martin as a "potential perp" partly because of Martin's skin color.
On the other hand, Zimmerman testified that Martin was looking into windows of the homes of others, which, if true, certainly is "suspicious behavior," and exactly what neighborhood watch members are supposed to be looking for.

However, I still maintain that truly appropriate neighborhood-watch behavior would be to use one's cell phone to alert the police, and then to alert the neighborhood by activating a previously-existing phone-tree system.
It was not truly appropriate for Zimmerman to try to track Martin, and it was this action which generated the deadly encounter.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i seen a thing the other day that said zimmerman did turn around when they told him to stop going after him. then Martin turned around and jump on him with a brick and was about to hit him when he shot. the kid was not as good as they make him to look.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

faststang90 said:


> ...Martin turned around and jump on him with a brick...


Please show us where in the court testimony this information is to be found.
I don't remember anyone mentioning a brick, but I could be wrong.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i have looking for it and i cant find it now. it was on my yahoo home page


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

found this
Travyon Martin armed himself with the concrete sidewalk and used it to smash George Zimmerman's head," said West. "No different than if he picked up a brick or smashed his head against a wall. That is a deadly weapon."

Opening statements begin Zimmerman trial - CNN.com


----------



## Mayfly (Feb 2, 2013)

An 18 year old boy is dead. Racism is the reason why. Zimmerman should have stayed in his vehicle. End of story, to think otherwise is ludicrous. A moron with a gun, manslaughter at the very least. Let the flaming begin...


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

^^^ yawn ^^^


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

he was head of the community watch. he was just doing what he should have done. i do think that he should have talked to him first and let him know that he was watch and that that is y he was watching him. when the boy jumped on him and started hitting him he was the one that started the fighting.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Mayfly said:


> An 18 year old boy is dead. Racism is the reason why. Zimmerman should have stayed in his vehicle. End of story, to think otherwise is ludicrous. A moron with a gun, manslaughter at the very least. Let the flaming begin...


Yep, Martin did appear to be a racist.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Mayfly said:


> An 18 year old boy is dead. Racism is the reason why. Zimmerman should have stayed in his vehicle. End of story, to think otherwise is ludicrous. A moron with a gun, manslaughter at the very least. Let the flaming begin...


Wow,trolling?Zimmerman did nothing illegal,that's not rocket science.Whether he should have stayed in the car is a moot point,and if I were in his shoes MAY have done similar.Burglaries recently happened in the neighborhood and a suspicious person was acting out of the ordinary,what would you do?I would have announced who I was but I don't know the timeframe from contact to attack.I do agree both made bad choices but they also were breaking no laws,until the wannabe jumped and changed everything.

I suppose you support the DOJ wimpering and reopening the case,and supposedly wanting to take Zimmerman's gun back illegally?I knew there were a bunch of idiots in this country,but either they bred like rabbits recently or this case was like knocking down a bee hive=they're freakin everywhere in swarms.Sometimes I think Hitler was on to something.


----------



## Mayfly (Feb 2, 2013)

Not trolling, just amazed the value that you put on a life, an 18 year black kid is dead and I read all this crap that he had it coming. If it isn't racism than what is it? Sure he kicked the crap out of Zimmerman, probably scared or had enough of being harassed. Anyone on here other than white, who has an opinion? 
Zimmerman should have stayed in the vehicle, but because he had a gun and some training felt he was somewhat of a cop. If Trayvon was a white kid wearing a hoodie, Zimmerman would have said something and this wouldn't have turned out the way it has. 
But arming citizens will continue in this kind of outcome. Sure there will be some positive outcomes, but I believe the average joe is not trained enough to be carrying and taking justice into their own hands. 
Has anyone had the crap beat out of them? I have and I am still here to tell about it. Trayvon would have been charged and he would have learnt his lesson, but now he is dead and zimmerman is a changed man. 
Rant on...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Well, I, for one, am much too old to be able to survive intact from having the crap beat out of me by a muscular 18-year-old.
I might survive, but I would be materially changed, and not for the better.

My ability to use a defensive weapon can reverse the disparity of force with which I would have to cope.
The same would be true in the case of a woman against a larger man bent upon rape.
Or of almost anyone against a huge, powerful, and aggressively deadly dog.

And then there are the many cases of two-against-one and three-against-one muggings.

I could go on. But why bother? Nothing I could write will change your mind.
The change will come to you, but it will only come later in life—or if someone about whom you care is materially changed by a beating, a rape, a mugging, or a vicious animal.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mayfly said:


> Not trolling, just amazed the value that you put on a life, an 18 year black kid is dead and I read all this crap that he had it coming. If it isn't racism than what is it? Sure he kicked the crap out of Zimmerman, probably scared or had enough of being harassed. Anyone on here other than white, who has an opinion?
> Zimmerman should have stayed in the vehicle, but because he had a gun and some training felt he was somewhat of a cop. If Trayvon was a white kid wearing a hoodie, Zimmerman would have said something and this wouldn't have turned out the way it has.
> But arming citizens will continue in this kind of outcome. Sure there will be some positive outcomes, but I believe the average joe is not trained enough to be carrying and taking justice into their own hands.
> Has anyone had the crap beat out of them? I have and I am still here to tell about it. Trayvon would have been charged and he would have learnt his lesson, but now he is dead and zimmerman is a changed man.
> Rant on...


Mayfly, so what! Your ilk doesn't seem to respect the law, facts, evidence or a jury's acquittal. The man was tried and acquitted by a jury. Live with it partner. An 18 year old black kid is dead, he should not have attacked a person with a gun, or anyone else. Instead of ground and pound he should have called law enforcement not his girl friend. How do you know he wasn't going for the gun? Were you there and know something we don't? If Martin Killed Zimmerman would you be OK with that? A twenty + something Latin male dead? If Martin were Caucasian or any other race I'd feel the same way. It's the race baiters such as your self that's a problem. In my opinion arming citizens is the right thing. In case you are unaware you cannot commit assault and battery on another and think it's okay, armed or not and whether you get out of a car and follow someone. And as far as taking justice in his own hands, you are either not privy to any facts of the case or just plain ignorant of the facts or in denial.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Well, I, for one, am much too old to be able to survive intact from having the crap beat out of me by a muscular 18-year-old.
> I might survive, but I would be materially changed, and not for the better.
> 
> My ability to use a defensive weapon can reverse the disparity of force with which I would have to cope.
> ...


Very well put Steve.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Why does a black forum member need to respond?A human is a human regardless of color,but there are different classifications if you want to get into that.

This case was purely about race instigated by the black community.And it's going on 2 TIMES!I'd pretty much bet you voted for Obozo also,how's that working out?I can tell you,he's done more to destroy this nation than anyone else,and he's behind ruining Zimmerman's life and getting a price put on his head.There's a direct link from the prosecution team to Obozo and everyone in between for quite some time and other cases involving civil rights cases that were puppet shows like this.

There's an old saying,if you need it explained you probably wouldn't understand.

Yes a person is dead,get over it because it was brought upon by himself plain and simple.People die every day,it's life.If saving just one is important to you,forget the dregs of society and go help a 3rd world child playing in sewage and getting barely enough food to sustain life,that would be a worthwhile cause.Nah,lets save a douchebag so we can support him in jail so when he gets out he can produce little douchebags to keep the cycle going-and it happens with all colors,not just blacks so get off the racist horse.

I'm so tired of hearing a bunch of sheeple spew out garbage that the propaganda machine repeats until it's believed as truth.As I said before,Hitler was on to something,and this worked perfectly for the Nazi's to take control.HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF,easily understood and proven.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

little did George Zimmerman know at the time in less than 10 minutes from him first seeing Travyon Martin that he, George Zimmerman, would be suckered punched in the face, have his head pounded on concrete and wind up shooting and tragically killing Trayvon Martin," West told jurors

this is why he got off. the boy hit first


----------



## Mayfly (Feb 2, 2013)

rex said:


> Why does a black forum member need to respond?A human is a human regardless of color,but there are different classifications if you want to get into that.
> 
> This case was purely about race instigated by the black community.And it's going on 2 TIMES!I'd pretty much bet you voted for Obozo also,how's that working out?I can tell you,he's done more to destroy this nation than anyone else,and he's behind ruining Zimmerman's life and getting a price put on his head.There's a direct link from the prosecution team to Obozo and everyone in between for quite some time and other cases involving civil rights cases that were puppet shows like this.
> 
> ...


Why is he a douchebag? Did you know him? I bet you read it from somewhere didn't you? Everytime someone says otherwise, you come on and in a revved up attitude, spew this crap. I didn't vote for Obama, but he was elected none the less. So your saying that the majority of citizens are morons? Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way Hitler, we cannot all be perfect like yourself. I know your type, get off your pedestal. What if this kid was yours? And if I hear he would be raised differently,I would tell you bullchit...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It is no secret the kid was bad news and headed for trouble,they tried to hide it by making his facebook disappear early on that painted him for what he was.Further evidence upholds that,he was thrown out of school a few times and this was the reason he was at his father's house.

If it was my kid?He was raised differently,but kids are kids and will do things you taught them better about.If my boy gets himself killed and he was in the wrong,as is the case with Martin,welcome to life and the real world that's dangerous.I will grieve the rest of my life and still love him,but you can bet your ass I won't be laying the blame on anyone other than him-not the person that defended themselves,their family,their ethnic people or a group of Americans who hold a view different than mine.He put himself in a bad situation and the "it can't happen to me" attitude didn't work.

There's an old saying ,you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.His step mother and I taught him and the others about life and corrected the BS the school system taught-like rewriting history and doing math with a calculator.He's an adult with a good head on his shoulders but still young and invincible like many of us were at that age,some of us made it and some didn't.

That's something a lot of people can't handle hearing,but the sad truth is the world is a dangerous place and I'm not going to blow smoke up your butt because your feeling might get hurt.The truth sucks and hurts,but it's still the truth.I don't burry my head in the sand because I can't handle it but if someone else wants to it's a free country,just don't preach to me about it.

No I didn't know him,but I've seen the likes of him plenty.You said you know my kind or me.Hmm,ironic.

The majority of Americans may or may not be morons,I haven't met them all.I have met ALOT of Obozo supporters and as you say he was elected,so yes,there are a lot of morons out there.I'm not big on politics but I and many others saw him as the socialist he is and what could happen.Multiple scandals,illegal acts,pissing away money,yadayada,yeh,thanks a lot guys and gals.

I'm also done with this conversation before it gets ugly and locked.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mayfly said:


> ...Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way Hitler...


People usually revert to the "argumentum ad Nazium" when they know that they have no real point to make.
It is a form of _argumentum ad hominem_, with which one attempts to change the focus of the discussion from the actual facts to mere name-calling and invective in order to hide the emptiness of one's argument.

*Mayfly*, please stop acting like a troll.


----------



## Mayfly (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry, will let it be.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

something the news did not put out. watch this 
AFTERBURNER w/ BILL WHITTLE: The Lynching - YouTube


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

deleted


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Deleted,sorry.


----------

